# I forgot to share: memorial tattoo



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

This is one of them, the last one I had done. I had it finished on Saturday. I may have some shading done later on.

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...ncantattoo.jpg

ETA: It's located on the top of my left forearm.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

That is so cool. It is beautiful. Awesome design. Did you design it yourself?


----------



## ohmybaby (Mar 28, 2009)

It looks great. I've contemplated getting one myself (Daddy already has his drawn out). Now I'm even more inspired.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

That's awesome, Brittany. It reminds me that I need to take a pic of my husbands to share. I love Garrin's tattoo.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd get one if I wasn't such a wus!









Yours is awesome!


----------



## free2beme23 (Jul 31, 2007)

It's beautiful . I love the colors.


----------



## *Jade* (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

that's exactly where i want to get my memorial tattoo! i think it's a lovely spot, where you would have cradled him...







s


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Brittany, that is sooo pretty!







I need to get the tattoo on my back expanded to include Josie but I'm not sure how yet. I have a tat on my lower back that I designed about ten years ago, way before *everyone and their mother* got one on the lower back...*sigh* - it's an eight pointed star and it's about..ooh...eight inches long and five or six inches wide...or so...had to measure nowadays without assistance, being on my lower back!

Anyway your tattoo is lovely! I love it!

*HUGE hugs* XXX


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

That's lovely!


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

A beautiful tribute


----------



## girlygirl707 (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice! I love the colors and the font


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

It's lovely Brittany


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the colors! I am such a wuss!


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

I love it! the stars are beautiful and I'm totally envious. I love stars! The lettering for Duncan is just gorgeous, lovely all around tattoo. Good job going and getting it done!


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Awesome! Its a beautiful tribute!


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm glad y'all like it!







I told the tattooist I wanted to dress it up with stars. He free-handed it. He did a great job. I'll be going back for more once this little one is born.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

It's a beautiful tribute to your precious son.


----------

